

Show HN: I learned basic data mining over christmas and build a news aggregator - donebizkit
http://newsplusplus.com/

======
yitchelle
Nice work! I particularly like the tags.

How did you decide which news source will be use to generate the headline?

~~~
donebizkit
Thanks. Once the articles are clustered and sorted, it picks the first news
source that reported on the tag (seems fair). The subsequent articles are
picked by closeness and similarity.

------
pdfcollect
is this open source? What tech stack did you use? How much time did it take to
code up?

~~~
donebizkit
I used a mix of golang and nodejs. It took a little less than a week to go
over the literature and implementation.

------
upion
would you mind sharing the links or pages where you got help from so i can do
this as my personal weekend project?

